# What are you listening to?



## brucered

Just finished side 1, 2, 3 & 4 of The Clash - Sandinista.

Now I'm on to 5 & 6.


----------



## BC-Slinger

I listen to a broad variety of stuff mainly older music. As I am not a fan of the newer music released now (IMO).





























































A few examples of what I am into. All these songs are f**king awesome and love these bands and bands of similar quality

Cheers good post Bruce

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## devils son in law

I love my blues and today it's Son House, the man that influenced Muddy Waters.


----------



## Flatband

The WHO, Moody Blues, Doors, Lot of 80's stuff-Ratt, Dokken,Triumph, Van Halen, Bon Jovi, and at the other end of the spectrum, Frank Sinatra and the big band era. Very diversified!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Flatband said:


> The WHO, Moody Blues, Doors, Lot of 80's stuff-Ratt, Dokken,Triumph, Van Halen, Bon Jovi, and at the other end of the spectrum, Frank Sinatra and the big band era. Very diversified!


You are the man Flatband.  Love Van Halen to. I saw him when they did there last tour with David Lee Roth and then after they did there Vancouver show they cancelled the rest of the tour due to arguing. I was lucky to get to see them on the only show they did on the 2012 tour and the best part Cool and the gang opened for them it was a awesome show.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## brucered

What should I listen to over supper? Time to pick something I know the kids won't like yet, but will learn to appreciate.....Nat King Cole, SRV, The Detroit Cobras, Dylan, Ella, Cat Stevens, Hendrix, Pearl Jam, The White Stripes, Radiohead, Bruce, The Strokes, The Sonics, Bowie, Cake, The Who (my all time favorite band, "Moon era" that is), Zeppelin, Neil Young, Ben Harper, Janis, Mahalia and everything in between. I was born in the wrong musical era.

Rotation Vinyl:









Nah....let's go with Billie Holiday. Time to make my wife happy.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great collection of vinyl. I would say slap on a little hendrix.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I like melody and wordsmiths - Leonard Cohen, Dylan, K.D Lang, Sarah McLachlan, etc. Used to work in a recording studio - my hearing can't handle loud music anymore. When I was 18 in San Francisco, we'd go three up on a motorcycle to Dylan concerts, follow the power cables into the back and the ushers (our friends) would point out the no-show seats. Also worked at a couple of jazz & blues radio stations. *

*Easier to list what I won't listen to ... rap.*

*Onyx shared this link - great resource for older music. **http://www.1959bhsmustangs.com/VideoJukebox.htm*


----------



## brucered

My wife is a big fan of Sarah McLachlan too, as am I. We've got to see her a few times live and her voice is even better then it is recorded.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

So long as it isn't country music, religious music, hip hop, or R&B I listen to it. My music collection has everything from Beethoven to Beastie Boys. My main go to music though is usually Korn, Slipknot, AC/DC, Hed(pe), Static-x, and Sublime.


----------



## brucered

As country as I get is Johnny Cash.

As religious ad I get is Mahalia Jackson, one of my all time favorite female vocalists. They just don't get any better.

I don't do modern R&B, I don't get it.

As rap as I get is Beastie Boys, Run DMC and old Beck.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

brucered said:


> As country as I get is Johnny Cash.
> 
> As religious ad I get is Mahalia Jackson, one of my all time favorite female vocalists. They just don't get any better.
> 
> I don't do modern R&B, I don't get it.
> 
> As rap as I get is Beastie Boys, Run DMC and old Beck.


I listen to some Charles Daniels band, that is as country as I get. I don't think I'd really consider Johnny Cash as country, but it's pretty close.

Avenged Sevenfold is as religious as I get, which is pretty religious I guess since all their songs are based around bible stories. But they don't jam their beliefs down your throat like the rest of it, they just use the stories as a basis for their music which is all good.

Rap, man, I am picky with rap because most of it is trash. ICP(because they are hilarious), Eminem, dmx, and beastie boys is pretty much it for me.

R&B/hiphop is just a no go, I don't think I listen to anything that could be considered R&B/hiphop.


----------



## devils son in law

Wait....did someone say Dokken? Lord above,,,,, :nono:


----------



## brucered

Original pressing of The White Stripes, self titled LP.


----------



## inconvenience

I been on a Violent Femmes kick lately. And Belle and Sebastian never leaves my rotation.

Skinny Puppy and Ministry and Slayer when I'm pissed.

I like OLD country, most rap is garbage, and I only like old acoustic blues, especially stuff with slide guitar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill

ROY ORBISON, Hank Williams, Patsy Cline, Hobart Smith, Adele but I like most stuff except that heavy metal stuff

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Platoon soundtrack.

Right now it is good old Merle


----------



## brucered

Tonight will be this one that I just scooped up from the local record store.

Check out the hand stamped bag....I love it.


----------



## brucered

I was expecting regular Black Vinyl, but looks like I got a RSD offering. Unless of course the full pressing in on Red & White too, but I don't see that happening.

It makes the $40 (cdn or course) price tag easier to swallow. But it is a double vinyl, so not out of line with other double releases on 180g.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Hey Brucered, I haven't kept up with this - why the obsession with vinyl, is the sound quality better than CDs? A sharp diamond needle wearing out a piece of plastic seems like antique technology, similar to Harleys or air cooled Volkswagens. Is it a collector thing ... please enlighten.*

*BTW, I have this on vinyl - it became the anthem for the apartheid movement in South Africa and the musical wall paper in many college dorms in the 70s, an infectious delight. I don't have it on CD cuz it's made of unobtainum.*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXfWLrLwW_4*


----------



## brucered

@ Mr. Monkeynipples

I got back in to vinyl around 2001, right after watching "Ghost World" (great movie by the way) and having a buddy at work interested in vinyl helped. I started looking around and picked up my dream table, a Technics SL-1200MK2 for a good price. Luckily, I got in before the Vinyl resurgence and was able to build a nice sized collection of vinyl and a few extra tables.

What I like most, is the nostalgia and tradition with it. I guess it goes hand in hand with a few of my other hobbies or interests such as manually paddling a canoe (not a motor boat), wet shaving with a brush, soap and DE razor (not an electric), lump charcoal grilling and now slingshots. I enjoy the giant album artwork and the way records are made and recorded.

Most importantly to me, I find I listen to the entire album from start to finish, as opposed to picking and choosing songs. You'd be amazed how many gems are hidden on albums when you don't skip songs or D/L only your favorites. These bands often have concepts or recurring themes that are only heard if you listen to an entire album.

Plus they are just something unique and collectible to pass down to my kids when the time comes, as opposed to a stack of CD's or a Hard Drive full of digital media.

People can argue they sound better, but my ears probably can't tell the sonic difference. I have hundred of CDs (mostly bootlegs) and whack of lossless audio on Hard Drives, so I'm not opposed to other media types...but I don't do MP3's as they do sound like crap to my ears. They are definitely a conversation piece when people are here. I've even had people say "wow, that sounds as good as a CD", when they notice me flipping the record and they were unaware it was vinyl.

A well cared for and stored vinyl, will outlast my children's children, we don't know that about CDs or Hard Drives.

Not to mention, CDs can't do this (or maybe they can now):


























Or this:


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Good explanation, thanx for taking the time. *


----------



## WindLvr

My wife, daughter, and I spent the afternoon outside shooting today, and we always have music playing. Today's playlist included Hank Williams III, Monster Magnet, Brant Bjork, Blues Pills, Les Claypool, Desmond Dekker, Bob Marley, Jamiroquai, Led Zeppelin, Vista Chino, Hermano,The Stranglers, and Karma to Burn. It went from outlaw country to rock and roll to funk to reggae back to funk and then back to rock and roll. Always a good time when the playlist gets all mixed up!


----------



## brucered

Radiohead - In Rainbows

A musical masterpiece in my eyes. The perfect balance of techno and experimental but still plenty of guitar.


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> Radiohead - In Rainbows
> 
> A musical masterpiece in my eyes. The perfect balance of techno and experimental but still plenty of guitar.


Radiohead is one of the few Mega bands to continue to release great music throughout its career. They have more truly great albums than almost anyone since the sixties or seventies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

inconvenience said:


> Radiohead is one of the few Mega bands to continue to release great music throughout its career. They have more truly great albums than almost anyone since the sixties or seventies.


They don't have a ton of commercial radio success from what I see here in Canada, wait a long time between releases and change up their sound each time, which helps.

Supper took longer then expected, so I threw on 'King of Limbs' once 'In Rainbows' was finished.


----------



## brucered

Detroit Cobras "Baby"

If you haven't heard or checked these guys out, do it now and thank me later (hopefully).


----------



## brucered

A little Joan Jett tonight.


----------



## quarterinmynose

brucered said:


> Radiohead - In Rainbows
> 
> A musical masterpiece in my eyes. The perfect balance of techno and experimental but still plenty of guitar.


Oh yeah. That album makes me melt....so awesome. It's really not very techno in reality though...I saw them live on this tour, it was pretty straight up guitar, drums, bass, and some keys. check out the in rainbows 'from the basement' live session on youtube. It's really really good and super fun to watch how they do it.


----------



## quarterinmynose

My drive to work today....


----------



## WindLvr

Windhand kind of reminds me of Sleep or Electric Wizard, a little bit anyway.


----------



## Kalevala

Finnish melancholy


----------



## gabeb

Mainly classic rock, however my favorite song is Bush "Machinehead"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

One of my most valuable LP's, but I picked it up at time of release, so only set me back about $30.

All my LP's get played, this one is no different.

Pearl Jam - Riot Act


----------



## WindLvr

BC-Slinger said:


> I listen to a broad variety of stuff mainly older music. As I am not a fan of the newer music released now (IMO).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few examples of what I am into. All these songs are f**king awesome and love these bands and bands of similar quality
> 
> Cheers good post Bruce
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Dude! You can't go wrong when Lemmy is involved!!!!


----------



## WindLvr

Being the insomniac that I am, I have a Karma To Burn station created on Pandora! I absolutely love Karma To Burn, and i have seen them several times. They are a great bunch of musicians from the hills of West Virginia!


----------



## whateverls15

Have you ever tried update things from http://linktomp3.com/ ?

It contain both modern and classical music


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Les Baxter, & a bunch of old GD concert tapes..


----------



## WindLvr

I had the neighbors turn their stereos today as they asked me to turn mine up. That is definitely a first around here. I was trying to relax while doing some shooting, and since I had the house to myself, which never happens, I decided to put on some Northern Soul with no respect for the volume control! Normally my neighbors are pretty tolerant of the heavy rock or psychobilly I have going, but today was different. Northern Soul is good for the soul. I had "The Nortern Soul Story Vol 1-4" on, and I had forgotten how great it all is. Some Lou Johnson, Bunker Hill, James Carr, Oscar Toney,The Spellbinders, etc. I found I was actually shooting really well too. I wonder if it was because I didn't really care how I did today. I was just enjoying the beautiful sun, beautiful music, and the serenity that comes from being alone.


----------



## Sherman

since i upgraded a few stereo components, i've been listening a lot more to music that was recorded well. it comes in all genres, but so do terrible recordings. the good stuff just sounds so good -- close your eyes and you feel like the band is right there. amazing how much difference the recording makes.


----------



## teflon2bombaster

Creedence Clearwater Revival - *Penthouse Pauper*


----------



## teflon2bombaster

The Doors - *Riders On The Storm*


----------



## teflon2bombaster

T-Bone Walker • Blues For Marili


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Right now I've got "A Perfect Circle" playing in the background, specifically:

m.youtube.com/watch?v=eWoTZ6ETd24


----------



## Bill W

I just pulled up the Summer Jam at Watkins Glen in 1973 from YouTube.
I was at that concert. 650,000 people fot The Allman Brothers, The Grateful Dead and The Band.
I was 19 then and working at a local hospital. I went with a half dozen nurses for 3 days.
I wish I could remember the great time I had.


----------



## devils son in law

Big Joe Williams, the King of the 9 string!!! I don't think he recorded a bad song!


----------



## teflon2bombaster

Bobby "Blue" Bland ¤ Stormy Monday Blues (1962) ¤Duke Records¤


----------



## brucered

Social Distortion - White Light, White Heat, White Trash


----------



## coveman

Nice tunes in here guys! The only thing I miss from Athens is my vinyl collection, which I didn't have the space to take it with me,here in the countryside (and even if I had , I surely would have needed and a much bigger car anyway). If I could I would play this bad boy now. That kind of mood lately.


----------



## brucered

Beck Odelay


----------



## WindLvr




----------



## WindLvr




----------



## Johnbaz

Regret by Ryuichi Sakamoto..


----------



## Kalevala

The band, that I miss a lot


----------



## Kalevala




----------



## Kalevala

One of the best Swedish band for evö


----------



## Kalevala

I just :wub: :wub: :wub: this


----------



## Kalevala




----------



## Kalevala

Classic :bowdown:

Most part of the year there is dark hier in Finlad so I hope You ungerstand...


----------



## Kalevala

...and when I'm drunk I can't write ... mutta suomeksi sentään vielä onnistuu


----------



## WindLvr




----------



## WindLvr




----------



## brucered

Introducing the kids to one of the greatest hip hop/rap ensembles of all time

Beastie Boys - Solid Gold Hits


----------



## inconvenience

Call of Cthulu audiobook. And I'm back into Belle and Sebastian.


----------



## inconvenience

Double Post


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> Introducing the kids to one of the greatest hip hop/rap ensembles of all time
> 
> Beastie Boys - Solid Gold Hits


Oh yea. The Beasties in their prime were rock solid. I don't really listen to much rap these days. But Aesop Rock is a genius if you like really complex highly literate stuff.


----------



## brucered

@inconvenience

The Beasie Boys, Run DMC, Public Enemy....that era rap is the only stuff I will listen to or tolerate. I guess that time is in my wheelhouse for my age and what I was listening to as a young teenager.

Those guys knew how to entertain and perform.


----------



## inconvenience

That's probably why I like Aesop. He has old school sensibilities.

Really I don't like much of anything popular past like 95 or so. Every generarion says the new stuff sucks but the onky modern stuff of any genre I can stand is independant.

Popular music these days might as well be computer generated to me. Well actually that would probably be better.

Oh. I forgot I've started liking "Viking Metal" or whatever. Just as something different. And I'm back into Chopin pretty heavy, Mazurkas and Polonaises.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Stumbled on a YouTube airport piano boogie -*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8xmSlMb1dg*


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Double post.*


----------



## oldmiser

*Now were talking old school music..Boogie Woogie.....Yeah we'r rocking it out man...Hard to beat this type music*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## devils son in law

I've got some Professor Longhair " Crawfish Fiesta" playing now and Roger's talking about Boogie Woogie! I love it!!


----------



## Imperial

<_< sean hannity , on the radio


----------



## brucered

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Axis: Bold as Love (mono)


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*A couple of long time favorites ...*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO_Lfk-8P5c*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMbAQUCRJxc*


----------



## Toolshed

Blues, Rock and Roll, some alternative.

I like to see Peter Frampton every chance when he is in Cinci. So glad I got to see Duane Allman before he passed. Pink Floyd, The Who, Rory Gallagher SOOOOO much great music, this is just the stuff I've heard today


----------



## brucered

Bob Dylan - The 30th Anniversary Concert Celebration.

LP2, Side 1....


----------



## Flatband

Hey Bruce, I know from past posts that you and I are on the same page as far as music. I would say we are both VERY diverse in our tastes. This week I'm thinking girls with big hair, short sweaters, heels with either dainty white socks or fishnet stockings---Yeah you got it-THE 80's. I've been hitting the Van Halen, Dokken, Triumph, Ratt, Great White, Rush,Asia, Giant,Bon Jovi,Journey,etc. all the glam bands. I lived through and loved all the rock from the 60's,70's and even some 90's,but the 80's were just something else-hot girls,awesome guitar riffs, percussion insanity, love it all! Lot of people forget the great stuff that came out of the 80's. I know you didn't!!!!!! LONG LIVE ROCK!!!!!


----------



## brucered

For sure @Flatband

I listen to pretty much anything and everything, so long as it's quality. I'm a closet Bangles fan and they get regular rotation on my Turntable. And anything by The Eurythmics is fine by me too. And I love spinning early The Cult for my heavy metal fix. I don't listen to a ton from the 80s, but still enjoy some of that stuff. I was born in the early 70s, so the 80s is right in my wheelhouse.

I'm a proponent of listening to entire albums, start to finish, no skipping songs. It's what drives me nuts about the radio, they only play the hits and radio friendly stuff.

As I get older, my tastes become even more diverse. I have a huge collection of Neil Diamond and Nat King Cole LPs, Mahalia Jackson and other early soul and blues singers, stuff I would have laughed at and made fun of in my 20s. And I I'll spin a Radiohead or White Stripes LP right after some Cat Stevens or Ella Fitzgerald and not skip a beat.


----------



## brucered

One of my favorite covers of all time. I am a big fan of covers when sung from the opposite sex and the lyrics are left unchanged . I was lucky enough to see them play this one live in person but nothing comes close to this rendition.

The White Stripes covering Dolly live on Conan.


----------



## inconvenience

"Underground" Electro Pop/Experimental.

Need not be a Starbucks Commie.


----------



## inconvenience

Like much of Belle and Sebastian's work, it's so pretty many people miss how mean it is.


----------



## inconvenience

My last post here for the night.

Probably one of the most depressing songs ever.

Songs this sad make me laugh.


----------



## brucered

How cool is this old dude?


----------



## Sherman

Michael Hurley - Snockgrass


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*My alcoholic neighbor (named Ruthy) sent this to me in an email ... might have to sign up for guitar lessons. *


----------



## devils son in law

I love my blues and this morning it's Sleepy John Estes!!


----------



## brucered

devils son in law said:


> I love my blues and this morning it's Sleepy John Estes!!


Nice. I like me some blues sometimes as well. Usually just the standards like Howlin' Wolf, Little Walter, John Lee Hooker, Buddy Guy, Sonny Boy Williamson and SRV of course, etc. I like the blues harp players.

My family of the other hand, hates it.

PS....your inbox is full.


----------



## devils son in law

Shame on 'em Bruce!! I cleaned up my PM's bro!!


----------



## Abenso

Choking Victim- 500 channels

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

I'm listening to Zach Sherwin, here is an example.


----------



## brucered

Nana...that's right, Nana.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*... little R&B anyone?*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdHDstn6QHU*


----------



## devils son in law

Some Bishop Bullwinkle, y'all! :naughty:


----------



## Tremoside

Sharon Kovacs from Holland,


----------



## 2xT

Wierd shit:


----------



## kevmar

Cat Stevens.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*'I could go crazy to love you,*

*I could go down to the pit.*

*I could do time in the tower,*

*begging my crazy to quit.'*

*Really miss LC.*


----------



## brucered

He will be missed by every Canadian I know. I got to see them a few times on the big stage. My all time favorite and one of the best concerts I have been to though, was when I got to see them at First Avenue Bar (Prince's place) in Minneapolis with about 1k other die hard fans during their "Day for Night" tour.

A sad day as we said goodbye to a proud Canadian and amazing musician, frontman for The Tragically Hip, Gord Downie.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

brucered said:


> He will be missed by every Canadian I know. I got to see them a few times on the big stage. My all time favorite and one of the best concerts I have been to though, was when I got to see them at First Avenue Bar (Prince's place) in Minneapolis with about 1k other die hard fans during their "Day for Night" tour.
> 
> A sad day as we said goodbye to a proud Canadian and amazing musician, frontman for The Tragically Hip, Gord Downie.


*New to me ... thanks for the schoolin'.*


----------



## bunnybuster

Rock and Roll........

Rush Limbaugh..............................


----------



## Kalevala

brucered said:


> He will be missed by every Canadian I know. I got to see them a few times on the big stage. My all time favorite and one of the best concerts I have been to though, was when I got to see them at First Avenue Bar (Prince's place) in Minneapolis with about 1k other die hard fans during their "Day for Night" tour.
> 
> A sad day as we said goodbye to a proud Canadian and amazing musician, frontman for The Tragically Hip, Gord Downie.


This has been a tough year for the music world


----------



## brucered




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*This out of print gem is one of my treasures. Stevie Ray Vaughan accompanies the big tenor sax on 'Trouble in Mind' and the title track will blow your ears off. BW surpasses all of the former sax greats - Coltrane, Hawkins etc. Copies can still be found but at outrageous prices, should be re-issued.*


----------



## Toolshed

Moody Blues at the moment.

Got what appears to be the entire Harry Connick, Jr. CD collection at a Goodwill store. HOLY COW what a find!!


----------



## devils son in law

Lately, It's been rock a billy and twangy country for me!


----------



## chuckduster01

What I got banging out in the shop right now:


----------



## chuckduster01

Also playing in the shop today:


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Hey Jake, Rockabilly?*

*I bet you'd like Delbert McClinton (if you don't already). He's been around awhile, taught John Lennon to play blues harp. One of the casinos has a room that features blues performers touring on the circuit - lucky to have seen him twice ... and nobody sits still during one of his shows. I have about 10 of his CDs. *






*I know you like blues. UNLV has a 3 hour blues show every Sunday afternoon that you can catch on the net, called 'Nothin' But the Blues'. I used to volunteer for the phone banks for their biannual fund drives. The show aired on Saturday night for years - perfect time for a blues show - but the current snowflake station manager keep dickin' with the time slot :screwy:.*


----------



## Cjw

Right now I'm at a friends house listening to his wife b- tch at him. ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Hey Jake, Rockabilly?*
> 
> *I bet you'd like Delbert McClinton (if you don't already). He's been around awhile, taught John Lennon to play blues harp. One of the casinos has a room that features blues performers touring on the circuit - lucky to have seen him twice ... and nobody sits still during one of his shows. I have about 10 of his CDs. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know you like blues. UNLV has a 3 hour blues show every Sunday afternoon that you can catch on the net, called 'Nothin' But the Blues'. I used to volunteer for the phone banks for their biannual fund drives. The show aired on Saturday night for years - perfect time for a blues show - but the current snowflake station manager keep dickin' with the time slot :screwy:.*


What casino is that, Chuck? Ive been to Callahan's in Auburn Hills, they have shows weekly and Soaring Eagle has shows now and then,

I do know of Delbert McClinton and have a few of his CDs. I also catch some of those blues broadcasts now and then, thanks for the heads up....I'm gonna pop in some Delbert right now!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Jake - The Vegas casino with dedicated blues shows is Boulder Station, and the name of the room is 'The Railhead'. - Ward*


----------



## wll

When Cream broke up I stopped listening to music !

wll


----------



## The Norseman

I like: K-391, Electronomia, Tobu, and sometimes I will listen to the Lord Of The Rings soundtrack. K-391 is a Norwegian melodic electro artist. He is the BEST!


----------



## inconvenience

On a Burzum kick. With sime Marduk and others thrown in occasionally.


----------



## skropi

The list would be long, so I will just say that I am a big fan of heavy metal. The real heavy metal, Judas Priest being my favourite, Manowar, Slayer, Gamma Ray, Kreator, Slayer, Helloween etc etc. 
I also like the hard rock of the 70's, with Deep Purple and Rainbow veeeery deep in my heart. 
And now we go to what I like to learn and practice....well, nothing can beat Baroque and J.S. Bach there.


----------



## devils son in law

The one and only, Wanda Jackson!!


----------



## Cjw

Grand Funk Railroad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*John Fogerty - Blue Boy*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4Y_8tBbtog*


----------



## oldmiser

Today it be good ole Muddy Water's..."every thing is going to be all right"....

Oldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*A little funky R&B - 'Boogaloo Joe' Jones featuring Rusty Bryant's sweet as honey tenor sax solos. Mellow music to work to.*


----------



## The Norseman

Icelandic indie. Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Rattler

skropi said:


> The list would be long, so I will just say that I am a big fan of heavy metal. The real heavy metal, Judas Priest being my favourite, Manowar, Slayer, Gamma Ray, Kreator, Slayer, Helloween etc etc.
> I also like the hard rock of the 70's, with Deep Purple and Rainbow veeeery deep in my heart.
> And now we go to what I like to learn and practice....well, nothing can beat Baroque and J.S. Bach there.


...nice stuff, but you forgot Motörhead... for me unbeatable... i met Lemmy 4 weeks bevore he passed away
Actually it's something like Wolfmother or Fu Manchu... my kids love Audioslave... Chris Cornell was also a good one!

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Lately I've been on a Western Swing kick....Light Crust Doughboys, Bob Wills, Moon Mullican....


----------



## skropi

Rattler said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The list would be long, so I will just say that I am a big fan of heavy metal. The real heavy metal, Judas Priest being my favourite, Manowar, Slayer, Gamma Ray, Kreator, Slayer, Helloween etc etc.
> I also like the hard rock of the 70's, with Deep Purple and Rainbow veeeery deep in my heart.
> And now we go to what I like to learn and practice....well, nothing can beat Baroque and J.S. Bach there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...nice stuff, but you forgot Motörhead... for me unbeatable... i met Lemmy 4 weeks bevore he passed away
> Actually it's something like Wolfmother or Fu Manchu... my kids love Audioslave... Chris Cornell was also a good one!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Germans are amongst the few that can truly understand heavy metal ????


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*We usually mute TV commercials bc most are insipid and doing that yields over 12 minutes an hour to converse or think to your own thoughts. Even so, somehow I became aware of an Infinity car commercial touting their 'winter sale' that had a compelling sound track. Called a dealership - they didn't have a clue. Researched it on Google and discovered that it's the title track from a new album by Hannah Williams & The Affirmations called '50 Foot Woman'. I'd never heard of that band (late to the party) but sampling her other albums revealed where I'll be spending much of my music budget for a while.*

*Viva Hurricane Hannah! *


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Hey Leonard Cohen fans, take a moment ...*


----------



## devils son in law

Lately for me it's been early Country and some Western Swing....Bob Wills, Red Foley, Moon Mullican, Ernest Tubb, Lefty Frizzel, etc.


----------



## SJAaz

devils son in law said:


> Lately for me it's been early Country and some Western Swing....Bob Wills, Red Foley, Moon Mullican, Ernest Tubb, Lefty Frizzel, etc.


Can't go wrong with those choices..


----------

